# Higher Education Laboratories (IBC 428)



## Paul Sweet (Jan 17, 2020)

The 2018 IBC has a new section 430 Higher Education Laboratories.  How does this section relate to Table 414.2.2 Design & Number of Control Areas?  Is it an intermediate step for labs which exceed hazardous material amounts in T414.2.2, or does it apply to all labs, no matter how much (or how little) hazardous materials are used or stored?

I see where "Laboratory Suite" and "Teaching and Research Laboratory" are defined, but not "Laboratory" itself.  Colleges have many different types of laboratories - chemistry, biology, physics, electronics, geology, welding, environmental, nursing, etc. (maybe they overuse the term).  Although chemistry, welding, and some other labs often have significant amounts of hazardous materials used or stored in them, many others have negligible amounts of hazardous materials stored or used in them.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 17, 2020)

Actually, it's Section 428.

Each suite is permitted the quantities allowed per Tables 307.1(1) and (2) based on Table 428.3. Thus, if a lab suite is located on the 20th story, the suite is limited to 25% of the quantities listed for each applicable chemical listed in Tables 307.1(1) and (2). Thus, lab suites per this Section are used in lieu of control areas.


----------



## Bobbi_O (Nov 22, 2021)

How does a Lab Suite differ from lab rooms? Each a one hour rated space? Can 4 rooms = one suite? The code does not seem clear enough on this. If the walls between the rooms are not rated then I understand the suite idea. The full suite needs to be rated. However I am reviewing something which shows 4 rated rooms as one suite. Any thoughts?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 22, 2021)

Although not italicized like it should be, "Laboratory Suite" is a defined term in Chapter 2. See if reading that definition will help clarify things.


----------



## Bobbi_O (Aug 29, 2022)

RLGA said:


> Although not italicized like it should be, "Laboratory Suite" is a defined term in Chapter 2. See if reading that definition will help clarify things.


Thanks for your response (although a delayed response by me). I do not think the definition helps me.


----------

